# Codesys Übertragung und Visualisierung sehr langsam



## Eddie123 (14 Januar 2007)

Mein Problem ist,dass das übertragen der Daten vom PC zum Controller meistens recht lange dauert, was aber nicht das wirkliche Problem ist,

Wenn ich bei der web-visu etwas anklicke dauert es sehr lange, bis es beim 841er ankommt .. aber auch beim Code-Programm bei der visualisierng habe ich neuerdings probleme .. das es nicht mehr echtzeit ist (was es bei der webvisu ist) .. sondern 3-5 sek hinterher.

Und dann ist auch noch der Netzwerktraffic bei rund 80-90 % beim TCP/IP Protokoll ... deswegn habe ich wohl auch die Probleme mit den drücken .. aber warum ist der so ectrem hoch in ner Hochschule ???


----------



## vladi (15 Januar 2007)

*WebVisu*

Hi,
von WebVisu und Echtzeit sprechen wir lieber nicht mehr...
Der Controler bearbeitet primär sein Code(Programm). Wenn da
schnelle Tasks laufen, und viel Programmcode, bleibt für
die Visu wenig Performance. Ich hatte das Problem ohne
Netzwerk, bzw. praktisch nur ein PC und der Controler. 
Das OS am PC und Netzwerkeinstellungen beinflussen auch diese
Sache, ich hatte ein Laptop mit NT, da gung es schnell, und
unter XP: lahme Kiste Visualisierung. Leider ist da nicht viel zu
machen, soweit ich weiss.

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## ron (15 Januar 2007)

Also dein traffic erscheint mir mehr als hoch. Hatte demletzt an ner Moeller Steuerung 2 TP dran und hatte an der Steuerung nen traffic von 3% beim 10 MBit/s. Hatte allerdings die Daten zu den Panels in Stukts zusammengefasst. Die dauer der Aktualiesierung war dort im schlimmsten Fall 125 ms.
Hast du vielleicht viel Bilder in deiner Webvisu?


----------



## gravieren (15 Januar 2007)

Hi

Lade dir doch mal von meioner Homepage 
ein Example z.b.  "Webvisu" herrunter.
(Oder Example "Uhrzeit" )


Teste es in deiner Steuerung.


Feedback willkommnen.

B.z.w.   sende mir doch mal dein Projekt zu.


----------



## Eddie123 (18 Januar 2007)

@gravieren

hab dein Programm getestet .. und hab das gleiche Problem mit den hohen 
Traffic....








bin echt langsam am LateinEnde .. denk mir mal mit deinen Mini-Programm zur Web-Viso sollte das nicht so ein extrem hohen traffic machen


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Januar 2007)

Die Anzeige bezieht sich doch nur auf den Anteil der Gesamtkommunikation und nicht auf die Menge bezogen auf das was die Schnittstelle kann?


----------



## Eddie123 (18 Januar 2007)

na ja wir haben die ganze Steuerung an nen ROUTER angeschlossen .. so das nur der traffic gemessen wird, den wir verbrauchen .. wenn ich nichts kommuniziere dann ist auch kein tcp traffic ... und jemand anders kann halt nicht über unseren Router zugreiten .. und außerdem kann man anhand der logs sehen, welche IP's den traffic verursachen


----------

